
Ask HN: Best resource for learning Haskell? - hestefisk
I’m looking to learn Haskell. I have started reading Real World Haskell but find it very verbose and (despite the name) a bit theoretical. Any recommendation on resources for learning Haskell by example?
======
sshine
Chris Allen, one of the authors of HaskellBook.com, has a list of recommended
(free) learning resources:

[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell/blob/master/README.md)

------
spludge
If you can afford it, [https://haskellbook.com](https://haskellbook.com) is
great. If you can't, ask for a discount!

It's content-complete now, and just needs some editing before it's done. I
noticed some deprecated functions being used but that's about it.

------
twoquestions
I'm working (slowly) through
[http://haskellbook.com/](http://haskellbook.com/) if you feel like paying for
something.

I've heard good things about
[http://learnyouahaskell.com/](http://learnyouahaskell.com/) , though I didn't
get very far through it.

------
calebjosue
Reading and solving the exercises in the book "Programming in Haskell" by
Graham Hutton. Another great resource is going through the edX's MOOC
"Introduction to Functional Programming" by Erik Meijer, and use Haskell to
solve the labs. Don't forget to have fun!

------
ojuara
[http://learnyouahaskell.com/](http://learnyouahaskell.com/)

It´s great for beginners.

